# Very cool website and articles.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Basic Neuro science articles. There is a lot of cool information in here. FYI http://www.aizan.net/families/npsy_basic_neuroscience.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the links, ERic.







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for the links...need to touch base with you...get it?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

interesting info, eric. any idea who is doing this and how they are supported? tom


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

never mind eric. I wrote to the site and got a reply. the oner is a licensed psychologist so i presume it is reliable, accurate, and up-to-date.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I think it is a list of current top news articles in neuroscience.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

